# Carved Fireplace Mantel



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been busy in the shop again. This is a fireplace mantel carved out of a solid cedar beam. No laminates, glue-ups or veneers. It's all one solid piece. I included a work in progress shot as well as the final product. It is 5 feet long by 12" deep and is 5 1/2" thick, so it's fairly massive. The backside is cut with a 15 degree French cleat to hang flush. It's hard to tell in the pics, but the ends on either side of the carved area are distressed with chisel cut markings for the "hand hewn" look. The carved part is glazed for a shadow effect, then everything is coated with 6 coats of poly. 
I think it would be suitable for someone's lakehouse or country home.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Dang, that's nice! It is a real trick to "see" the fish by taking away
what you don't need.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Very beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Team S.A. Blue (Sep 8, 2004)

very nice work.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

You have crazy skills!


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for Sharing!


----------

